# CC dryers



## sheabella (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am researching dryer options. I love bathing my little hav but the drying takes forever!!!
I am wondering if anyone has comments/preferences between the Regular kool dry dryer and the kool pup dryer. I know the pup is smaller. 

I am particularly interested In knowing whether there is a difference in the amount of noise during drying.

Also, I see that the regular size has replacement parts on the CC website. Does that make the regular size a better options if the dryer breaks down?

Thanks for the help,


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Kool Dry dryer that I've had for over 25 years and used on numerous dogs with no breakdown (maybe I should knock on wood. lol) I love it! I would think that since the bigger one has a more powerful motor, the blow drying capacity would be bigger too. I don't know. Perhaps you should ask them. It's not that noisy either.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been wondering if anyone has any experience with the Kool Pup dryer as well. I was looking at it and the bigger Kool Dry, because of the variable speed. It would appear that the Kool Dry, at least, holds up very well. 25 years is a very good track record! I have also read where the CC dryers are not as loud as others.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16228


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting that link, Tom. Boy, am I a ditz! I had forgotten that thread - and I even had a post or two. ACK!


----------



## sheabella (Mar 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your replies. I contacted CC and found out that replacements parts are available for the kool pup even if they haven't been posted yet, e.g. The motor.
I might just take the plunge!:whoo:


----------

